# My Rat Chucky is dead



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Yesterday Chucky died, I was napping and heard a choking or gasping sound and by the time I got him from under the dresser it was over.
I'm not gonna get into it cause this was a one in a million Rat and I'm too upset to deal right now.
The other Rat Leonardo is taking it harder than I thought he would, He's not a people Rat, very independant and intelligent, almost a dwarf really tiny, hardly ever interacted with Chucky, but I can tell he's upset.
The deal is I can't get another Rat, my health has gotten really bad this past yearI'm pushing 60 and it was all I could do to keep everythig together, no help, or family, I pretty much let them run wild, spoilng them and caging rarely.
So I don't know what else I can do for Leonardo, he stays in his space, comes out after dark to eat and roam and avoids me most of the time.
I feel guilty I won't get another Rat but I have Cancer, I'm alone and don't trust the Landlady to do the right thing if anything should happen to me.
A sad sad spider


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry, for you and your rats  
RIP Chucky, and I wish you the best aswell.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Your story is so heartbreaking... I am so very sorry. Don't feel badly about getting another rat. I'm sure your little Leonardo will be okay on his own.


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

Spider I am so sorry. Please don't be hard on yourself. I think your rats must have had the best lives with all that free roaming time. 

The only thing is, why don't you get another rat to keep Leonardo company? If then they are ever left on their own without you (which will hopefully not be for a very long time) at least they would hopefully be rehomed together. 

But whatever you decide I wish you all the very very best and stay strong.

xxx


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I've really thought hard about another little one, but the last few months I hardly could get out of bed and the care and cleaning for the 2 was really pushing my limits. 
My only hope is to come across someone who already has a Rat family and will care for Leonardo for his lifetime. Aside from that, I will do my best and assure all his needs are met.
Spider


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh i am so sorry , your story brings trears to my eyes , if i lived near u (i live in England) i would of brought another rat for you and then visited every day to help you care for them both , so you could still have the joy of a rat..

Im really sorry (hugs)
Jess x


----------

